# Skins



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone seen 120mm skins on sale anywhere? I'd love to pick up a set soon but I don't want to drop 150 for them.

Scott


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

You might try the Wildy in Denver. They typically have BD skins for under $100. They have a cosmetic blem on them, a melt spot on the skin. It's nothing as far as performance goes. I am not sure what they have, but the stuff is starting to go on their shelves. Send them an email about the 120mm skins and they should respond back to you if they have them in stock or not.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

I would try calling alpine quest, they may be getting rid of some last years stuff, used items or may have something listed on their cork board in back. Good luck, almost all companies run $149.99 for the 120's.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*BOC*

I saw a banner last night that BOC is closing down and having a big sale. You might want to take a peek in there as well.


----------

